# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Beefer's WorkBook

## Beefer

Hi there,
I am Beefer and I am 16. I have been into lucid dreaming for almost two months now (month and a half  :tongue2: ). I have been writing a dream journal for a month a half and even had one DILD. I am a very realistic guy (I like science and computer...) ,even though I saw the potential in lucid dreaming and I am willing to invest all of my motivation and resources in order to achieve a lucid dream. 'I am getting a lucid dream no matter what!!!' that is my mantra and the idea that guides me. I am doing reality checks on a daily basis, I write every day in the journal even if I can't recall any dream or dream fragments and I am also trying to practice WILD. Lately my recall started to decrease and I am having troubles at preforming WILD. I have came here since I think I need some help from outside and because I usually get ahead of myself and overreact about things which involves lucid dreaming ,SP and going to sleep in general. 
The goals I set for myself are the following:
1. Water bending - to be able to control  a flow of water , shape it and make it fly when I wish to (Telekinesis can fit here too...)
2. Flying - I want to be able to fly up in the sky 
3. Talk to dream characters - I want to ask dream characters for what they represent and maybe by that communicate with my subconsciousness.

These are my goals, this is my mantra, I willing to get any advice that will help me induce lucid dreaming or improve my recall.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!

If you're having trouble with WILD then perhaps focus on DILD/MILD for now and try DEILD'ing every time you get a chance. DEILD works great if it's from a lucid dream, that way you won't move at all once you wake up and you end up in SP right away. Accept the fact that your recall can go up and down, but trust me, as long as you're actively trying to recall your dreams and write them down, your recall gets better. 

Those are three great tasks! Easy to do and pretty amazing aswell. What I use as a mantra is: "I'm dreaming" or "I lucid dream." I combine them with visualizations of getting lucid and saying "I'm dreaming!" out loud.

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Beefer

Ok yesterday I had my second lucid dream. I don't why ,but every time I give up on going some where with my friends and motivate myself toward a lucid dream I get one!. So I woke up in the middle of the night from a dream, recalled it a little (I should have taken notes of it...) and went back to sleep. Then I woke up in a military airplane with some of my friends and then the girl friend of the friend that was with me in plane suddenly came with another plane and asked "You know that you are dreaming right?" and I was like "Yeah sure I do". So from that point I became lucid and started to fly around with my plane, summon vehicles and just drive around. It was pretty fun and I would like to do more stuff so tonight I am getting another lucid dream no matter what!

----------


## Matte87

Sounds great  ::D:  Good luck!

----------


## Beefer

Today I had  2 dreams. I am not sure if you can call them lucid dreams or not ,but I am quite positive about that. In the first dream I was lying on my bed and looked to the ceiling (which is pretty close to my bed) and I saw the sentence "sleep well" written on it in black bold letters. I realized that it shouldn't be there because i just fell asleep and instinctively (by "feeling"  ::D:  ) preformed a reality check. I looked at my hand and wasn't able to see it so well so I understood the reality check failed. I wanted to try things out ,but then I realized that if I would try to move I would encounter a SP and scare myself. So I decided to wake up and went to sleep again. Now I looked at a website. It was about lucid dreaming I think. I understood again that I am in a dream by noticing the words on the website changing when I stare at them. Then I blocked the word "waterbending"  with my hand and removed it and suddenly it changed. Then I was 100% sure it was a dream ,but then I realized I had no body and without a body you can't do anything. So I woke up (again) depressed and went to school. The point is that I think that while I am in a dream I think in a very logical way instead of going loose and doing what ever I would like. Do you have any advice that will help me do what ever I want without encountering these logical thoughts? or any idea of what should I do in those situations?

----------

